# frontline dosages



## newlifecowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Does anyone know the correct split up dosage for Frontline for dogs? I buy the biggest ( I think 89-132LBS) and split it up between the 3 big dogs and going to start the puppy on it ( she's almost 13 weeks old now) I seem to have lost my little paper giving me the correct dosages per LBS. Does anyone happen to know it or have a website saying it?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How can you possibly know if you have given the correct dosage out of the applicator? I wouldn't screw around with a baby and possibly overdose her. I would just buy the right amount for her.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

ditto....I wouldn't mess around with that....she's a baby....


----------



## newlifecowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a syringe to give my dogs the correct dosage, I have been giving Frontline like this for a couple years now. But thank you very much for your concern.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You should call a vet for the correct dosage.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

We do the same thing but with Advantage. We buy the big dog dose and split it up amongst the smaller ones. I don't know about Frontline so I would ask a vet. I am sure you could do a search for Frontline dosage recommendations you could find out.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, just look up online for Frontline info. Never realized you could do it that way. Personally, not for me, but if you can accurately measure it with a syringe that seems okay.


----------



## newlifecowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

I went ahead and called my vet ( didn't think about that one before, duh!) Got the right dosage and I am alll good.
I buy the largest applicator of Frontline, then I have 2 syringes. 1 is to measure just whole ML's the other measure down to the tenth of a ML. Takes some time, but its really accurate. Besides no matter what I do I can never get the applicator close enough to their skin, my small plungers I use get it done a lot better.


----------

